# suche embedded key-value-datenkank



## nubsi (26. Mrz 2012)

ich brauche eine empfehlung für eine key-value datenbank, die man eingebettet in java verwenden kann. die daten sollten in einer datei gespeichert werden und das ganze sollte möglichst ressourcen-schonend sein (also keine vollständige in-memory datenhaltung).


----------



## Marcinek (26. Mrz 2012)

java embedded key-value-datenkank - Google Search

Diese hier brachten keien Erfolg?


----------



## nubsi (28. Mrz 2012)

nicht schlecht so ein forum...


----------

